# Kawasaki FC420V not charging



## RKDOC

How can I test the charging system to determine if the voltage regulator is bad or not. I can find no fuses or diodes. With volt meter attached to the battery I am getting no charge when the engine is running.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech

Test the output from the "AC" leads that come out from under the flywheel. With the engine running you should get around 28 - 40 volts AC. 

If that checks out, then plug the "AC" leads back into the voltage regulator, read the "DC" output, you should get 13 - 14 volt DC. 

If you get the AC but no DC then the regulator is most likely the problem, If no AC then the Alternator is the problem.


----------



## RKDOC

Thanks 30Year!! I will check the voltage going into the regulator. I know there is no voltage coming out. (at the battery)


----------

